# Fall Update is “around the corner!”



## psiJordan (Sep 22, 2020)

If you didn’t know, Nintendo Canada added a little article about games with free updates, and this was included:




I think it’s safe to say a trailer will be coming this Thursday or next Tuesday, based on previous dates!

I’m excited for some more spooky furniture & maybe some Halloween costumes


----------



## saucySheep (Sep 22, 2020)

broo it better beeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## floatingzoo (Sep 22, 2020)

Yay this is exciting! I really hope that some sort of pumpkin will be included in the "spook-tacular tricks and treats", and costumes would be amazing as well.


----------



## Insulaire (Sep 22, 2020)

I am ready for Nintendo to drop an atom bomb of an update on us: Brewster, farming, Nook’s Cranny update, optional extra villagers, etc. Gotta have Faith!!


----------



## faerie (Sep 22, 2020)

I cannot wait! I'm so excited. I really hope it's a larger update than the previous ones.


----------



## Sheep Villager (Sep 22, 2020)

Give me horror/gothic items or give me death.​


----------



## Coach (Sep 22, 2020)

Very exciting! I wonder if Halloween will be similar to past games or not?


----------



## Roxxy (Sep 22, 2020)

Can’t wait for an update, let’s hope it’s good


----------



## Dunquixote (Sep 22, 2020)

I’m hoping for more furniture. I’m out of ideas atm  so would like some new furniture even if it is seasonal to try to get some more inspiration from.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 22, 2020)

Aaay I just need rotten trees but I’m game for anything!


----------



## Peach_Jam (Sep 22, 2020)

yes plsss add all the spooky stuff. spooky treats to eat, spooky furniture, spooky clothes (can we get a cloak? tht would be super cool) and a bunch of pumpkins everywhere. also throw Brewster in there too pls :^)))))

oof and farming,,I have a lil field reserved on my lil greenery/orchard area for all the crops i'll (hopefully) grow ;;u;;


----------



## Aurita (Sep 22, 2020)

Oooooooh Nintendo please this be a really chunky update


----------



## Che5hire Cat (Sep 22, 2020)

Oh, this sounds interesting! I hope the spooky items including something like small pumpkins as Halloween decoration as well as the return of the dead trees from New Leaf. Otherwise, I wouldn't mind if they add a new building too (The Roost perhaps?).


----------



## Hilbunny (Sep 22, 2020)

Gimme those pumpkins!


----------



## kayleee (Sep 22, 2020)

pleeeeeeeeeeeeeease new furniture I beg you


----------



## Mick (Sep 22, 2020)

I'm trying to set the expectations low and I think there may just be candy in the trees, skies and waters in an epic reuse of the easter mechanics six months later.

Anything more or better would be nice but I'm fairly sure that if there was going to be something massive coming our way, they would have been hyping it up for a while... :')


----------



## Mairmalade (Sep 22, 2020)

Spooky decor, please. Curious to see what they end up adding if this is a hybrid fall/Halloween update. Seeing events/activities plural makes me a bit hopeful that there will be some ‘meat’ to the official announcement.

May this grant me the sliver of inspiration I need to finish the other half of my island.


----------



## QueenOpossum (Sep 22, 2020)

SO HYPED.

Usually updates are dropped on "Friday" Japan time, so Thursday Pacific time...maybe announced tomorrow?  A Possum can dream...

I'm also hoping for a big, beefy update! I know the pandemic has been rough, but I'm ready for some big changes, more items, events, and visitors!


----------



## skarmoury (Sep 22, 2020)

AHH im soooo excited!!!! I really want new furniture or old faces (Brewster come through) ahhhh. Super excited for spooky things, they'd be absolutely helpful in decorating parts of my island!


----------



## Azrael (Sep 22, 2020)

Echoing everyone else’s wishes here! Give up furniture, shop expansion, gyroids, Brewster,!!!!!


----------



## zumhaus (Sep 22, 2020)

Mick said:


> I'm trying to set the expectations low and I think there may just be candy in the trees, skies and waters in an epic reuse of the easter mechanics six months later.
> 
> Anything more or better would be nice but I'm fairly sure that if there was going to be something massive coming our way, they would have been hyping it up for a while... :')


Ditto on not expecting much, but...oh, dang. I'd sad-laugh so hard if we got Bunny Day 2.0 out of Halloween. 

My one guess/prediction is that the Sweets set will return as a DIY set using candy, judging from the return of the Mermaid set as DIY.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 22, 2020)

Mick said:


> I'm trying to set the expectations low and I think there may just be candy in the trees, skies and waters in an epic reuse of the easter mechanics six months later.
> 
> Anything more or better would be nice but I'm fairly sure that if there was going to be something massive coming our way, they would have been hyping it up for a while... :')


Candy? In Evwirt’s waters? It’s more
likely than you think.

it’ll actually give me a reason to go fishing at the very least lol


----------



## Sheep Villager (Sep 22, 2020)

Mick said:


> I'm trying to set the expectations low and I think there may just be candy in the trees, skies and waters in an epic reuse of the easter mechanics six months later.
> 
> Anything more or better would be nice but I'm fairly sure that if there was going to be something massive coming our way, they would have been hyping it up for a while... :')



Zipper hears you loud and clear and has let Jack know that he will be taking domain over Halloween! All hail our new rabbit overlord! 

Jokes aside I personally have had a similar hunch ever since bunny day. I want to be wrong but given the focus on crafting in NH I feel it's inevitable that we recycle the material hunting format from bunny day. My hunch is also supported by how the seasonal DIY events so far have also only involved material hunting. Fingers crossed Nintendo is just hiding all the unique event ideas for the latter half of the year.​


----------



## Khaelis (Sep 22, 2020)

I'm guessing end of September -- my guess would be the 29th.


----------



## Fye (Sep 22, 2020)

Hoping for more food items and dreaming of Brewster's cafe


----------



## PajamaCat (Sep 22, 2020)

I'm not a huge fan of fall in AC so I'm hoping this gives me something to look forward to! Also please let me buy some pumpkins to put outside my house.


----------



## John Wick (Sep 22, 2020)

No doubt it will be another disappointing update.

They put everything in to PC's Halloween though.


----------



## michealsmells (Sep 22, 2020)

They better give me some got dang good Halloween decor else I'm gonna got dang yell.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 22, 2020)

Gimmie the spooky pumpkins. They better be wearable or I'm sueing 

	Post automatically merged: Sep 22, 2020



John Wick said:


> No doubt it will be another disappointing update.
> 
> They put everything in to PC's Halloween though.


Have a little hope wick! It's the spooky season update!


----------



## tajikey (Sep 22, 2020)

Venture a guess we get a video this week, with launch next Friday.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 22, 2020)

Spooky season! Spooky season! I'm so excited! I can't celebrate Halloween irl but tbh it's far better playing it in acnh anyways


----------



## Dracule (Sep 22, 2020)

You have no idea how hyped I am for this update! I hope we’ll get a good extensive trailer about certain events. I’d love more autumn-based furniture. HNNGHHH

What is everyone hoping for? I’m hoping that the Halloween items aren’t too gimmicky like Easter—I really want some more neutral ones to add around my island. ;-;


----------



## saucySheep (Sep 22, 2020)

Sheep Villager said:


> Give me horror/gothic items or give me death.​


i will give death


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 22, 2020)

Dracule said:


> You have no idea how hyped I am for this update! I hope we’ll get a good extensive trailer about certain events. I’d love more autumn-based furniture. HNNGHHH
> 
> What is everyone hoping for? I’m hoping that the Halloween items aren’t too gimmicky like Easter—I really want some more neutral ones to add around my island. ;-;


I spot a Kakagurui animated pfp! But yes I'm excited!


----------



## Pintuition (Sep 22, 2020)

All I want is a pumpkin, one that looks real. If I have to keep using my custom design pumpkin hats everywhere I’m going to lose it lol. I hope the update comes soon but I feel it will be next week since it’s the last week in September!


----------



## Dracule (Sep 22, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I spot a Kakagurui animated pfp! But yes I'm excited!


Gahaha! Yes! Tbh, I don’t watch Kakagurui, but the animation looks sooo pretty. This girl matched my autumn aesthetic with her hoodie, so I had to get a gif avatar. LOL

AUTUMN UPDATEEE REEEEE. GIMMEEEE.


----------



## Bluebellie (Sep 22, 2020)

I’ve been waiting for the fall update since the game came out


----------



## cocoacat (Sep 22, 2020)

I'm looking forward to some Halloween decor and hopefully some more things we can use or do year-round.  Brewster and farming would be great.


----------



## Halloqueen (Sep 22, 2020)

As much as I'd like to be excited, I'm not. I don't really expect anything too grand or even comparable to the cool stuff they have in Pocket Camp. I'd like for them to prove me wrong though.


----------



## Dracule (Sep 22, 2020)

cocoacat said:


> I'm looking forward to some Halloween decor and hopefully some more things we can use or do year-round.  Brewster and farming would be great.


Ohh, I keep forgetting about Brewster! I hope he has coffee items we can earn. * - *


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 22, 2020)

Dracule said:


> Gahaha! Yes! Tbh, I don’t watch Kakagurui, but the animation looks sooo pretty. This girl matched my autumn aesthetic with her hoodie, so I had to get a gif avatar. LOL
> 
> AUTUMN UPDATEEE REEEEE. GIMMEEEE.


YOU MUST WATCH IT ITS SO GOOD! You'll it,, I'm a huge fan! I'm also loving your fall theme


----------



## Dracule (Sep 22, 2020)

Milky star said:


> YOU MUST WATCH IT ITS SO GOOD! You'll it,, I'm a huge fan! I'm also loving your fall theme


Okay, okay! I’ll try to find some time! It’s on Netflix, so at least it’ll be easy to access uwu. And tysm! I’m trying to get my lineup most organized, so I’m missing 1 right now. :3


----------



## Clock (Sep 22, 2020)

If the update does come out, I'll probably gain my motivation back to play NH.


----------



## nammie (Sep 22, 2020)

Really hope it's this week since today's officially the first day of fall in the northern hemisphere!!


----------



## Lavamaize (Sep 22, 2020)

I'm excited! Fall is my favorite season in real life, so I am excited to see what the Fall update in New Horizons will bring! I'm hoping for a bunch of new events and the Cafe, but who knows!


----------



## niko@kamogawa (Sep 22, 2020)

This is wishful thinking on my part. I want an expanded storage!


----------



## Serabee (Sep 22, 2020)

*squeals* I'm SO pumped!
At the same time, I'm trying not to get TOO hopeful. It'd be awesome to get some serious content added, but I'll be happy just to get some Halloween stuff


----------



## Mr_Persona (Sep 22, 2020)

Hope they add new furniture to fit the season! I just love fall irl and in AC games, so beautiful and orange.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Sep 22, 2020)

Fingers crossed for brewster + café finally being added  More furniture would be great too!!


----------



## Mr.Fox (Sep 22, 2020)

I thought we got the update today....but all it was, was Timmy and Tommy wishing me a 'happy fall y'all'...


----------



## Venn (Sep 22, 2020)

All I hope for is Brewster. I want to enjoy some Coffee (or Hot Chocolate...)


----------



## psiJordan (Sep 23, 2020)

I feel like Halloween is one of the biggest Holidays in Animal Crossing aside from Christmas, but I am kinda expecting something like “you scared me here’s a material for a DIY” which I guess isn’t much different than it has been in past games


----------



## DarkSlayer1331 (Sep 23, 2020)

I really want more furniture/decor to go with the fall season. But I don't think that'll be happening, simply because of the DIY stuff there already is for it. As big of a fan of fall as I am, however, that's just not enough! Plus we need stuff for Halloween, for sure! Pumpkins!!! We absolutely NEED to have pumpkins. And Halloween clothing would be nice, although with some custom content out there created by some amazing fans, that might not be quite as necessary. 

I just really want to have more options to decorate my island with than scarecrows, piles of leaves, hay beds, and some dark wooden stuff that goes with the overall aesthetic. Come on, we need more to really bring the fall season to life on our islands!!!


----------



## xara (Sep 23, 2020)

ah this is super exciting!! i’m really hoping that brewster + the roost are added in this update; i miss them ;u;

alas, if halloween doesn’t bring a jack’o’lantern item or even the tiny lil pumpkins outside of nook’s cranny as a furniture item, i will have no choice but to simply,, go Feral


----------



## MapleSilver (Sep 23, 2020)

I'm excited to see what they do with my favorite season. With any luck we'll get some good pumpkin themed items I can decorate my island with.


----------



## Kuroh (Sep 23, 2020)

MUCH EXCITEMENT FOR THIS UPDATEヽ༼ຈل͜ຈ༽ﾉ
Autumn is the season I enjoy most!!! (also perhaps our boi Brewster can make an appearance )


----------



## TaylaJade (Sep 23, 2020)

My main hopes are bringing back the roost and adding some awesome spooky items for Halloween (plus maybe a quest associated with Jack). My motivation to play NH has really died off lately... anything new is good imo


----------



## bebebese (Sep 23, 2020)

I'm trying to keep my expectations low but if halloween is bunny day 2.0 then I hope that the spooky series gets the same update as the egg series did


----------



## CrankyCupcake (Sep 23, 2020)

Definitely excited for the update! I just want Brewster to run a cafe on my island so that I can spend time with my residents over some coffee and cake.


----------



## Bilaz (Sep 23, 2020)

I’m honestly hoping for brewster, gyroids and craftable sweets furniture. Mainly because I’m already convinced halloween stuff is going to be in it


----------



## Bohemia (Sep 23, 2020)

I think it will be a fairly muted Autumn update.  We definitely know about mushrooms and maple leaves as the DIYs prove that.  We've also seen at least one new pathway.  Some pumpkins?


----------



## KittenNoir (Sep 23, 2020)

I am so keen omg I love Halloween 

I love the spooky furniture I am going to play this Seasonal Update daily. Plus now we can put furniture outside so I can put coffins everywhere


----------



## Skandranon (Sep 23, 2020)

wood be cool if on halloween could go to our villagers houses and get candies, then maybe the next day gift them to villagers for items, kind of like cupcakes on your birthday


----------



## moonlights (Sep 23, 2020)

i'm really looking forward to this, and praying for halloween furniture


----------



## justina (Sep 23, 2020)

Yay I’m so excited for this  I would love more furniture and villager dialogue!


----------



## Hanif1807 (Sep 23, 2020)

I'm planning to limit my time playing ACNH, but this update is gonna ruin it lol


----------



## Sheydra (Sep 23, 2020)

So looking forward to decorating for Halloween, I have my skeleton army ready to go.


----------



## deerteeth (Sep 23, 2020)

I am so excited. I'm trying to join in with the "don't get too excited" squad because the outcome will most likely be disappointing in some way BUT I'm excited anyway and I seriously can't wait to see what's in store! I mean, it's Halloween, so I will love_ at least_ one thing about the update. I'm definitely hoping for some cute furniture (fingers crossed for a proper cauldron), and for the actual Halloween event to be fun.
This is a total stretch based on literally nothing but maybe this will be when we finally get the option to have red / purple / etc. contacts?? I feel like if there's any time for that, it's Halloween!

Brewster please... you are invited to my town any day of the week. I will do your bidding and scald my mouth on your coffee and drink your weird pigeon milk, just PLEASE bring your cafe to my village ily


----------



## Corrie (Sep 23, 2020)

I hope there's more for us to chew on than just the Halloween event.


----------



## psiJordan (Sep 23, 2020)

If Brewster comes, would you rather have him be part of the museum or a whole new building?
I would say a new building, so then I can decorate the outside like a little outdoor cafe


----------



## jasa11 (Sep 23, 2020)

The trailer vid is gonna come out tomorrow 100% if u check the bunny day came out on thursday, april on tuesday, swimming on thursday and the last video landed on a tuesday which means the next one is on a thursday so tomorrow. All vids have pretty much been released in the late part of each month.


----------



## KittenNoir (Sep 23, 2020)

Did we get an exact date on when the trailer will be released ? I have seen posts about Pocket Camp Halloween updates. I played the Halloween update last year on Pocket Camp and really liked the furniture. I hope we get items like that


----------



## Solio (Sep 23, 2020)

Honestly? I'm pretty pessimistic about this update. I expect the bare minimum, being the Halloween-stuff and nothing else of substance that would expand the longevity of this game past a few days.

Of course, I'll be thrilled if we finally get Brewster or the Gyroids, or literally anything that isn't just seasonal stuff, but I expect absolutely nothing of the sort...


----------



## Monokuma73 (Sep 23, 2020)

As far as I remember, we may expect two updates - fall and winter.
I presume, it will be related to the Halloween somehow and what I realistically may expect is:

Seasonal event (including mini-game hosted in Halloween day)
One new character
Some crafting recipes
Special drops from trees or balloons
(Maybe) extra fishes / bugs
And... that's it. Obviously I can be wrong, but trying to analyse and compare ACNH to older games, including ACNL there's no place for old ideas.
Examples:

System of dialogues / friendship (known from ACNL). This time we have something different, finished and there's no place for coming back to previous one.
Tortimer island - as we may noticed, all mini-games now we have on our island, not anywhere else.
Club LOL - will not be back, as K.K. is performing in new, different way (don't want to spoil)
Brewster and any coffee shop - will be not existing any more, as there's no place for this in Museum.

I really hope, I'm wrong and we will get something connected to older versions and given with new, better ideas.
As ACNH has a big success Nintendo will do something, to get more customers, and will make this game more interesting. However, I'm not so sure if any elements from previous version meant to be implemented in the current version.
Personally, I would like to have everything what makes previous games so unique, but for now, I will try to be patient and just wait at least until the end of the year for a final verdict.
I really hope, and I want to wish all of you, spend so many hours with ACNH and hope future brings best updates we ever seen.


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Sep 23, 2020)

Fall is my favorite season, both in-game and IRL. I want the pumpkin series to return SO BAD 

Also


----------



## JellyBeans (Sep 23, 2020)

i'm really hoping for a pretty big update to help motivate me to start playing again but after getting my hopes up for the last few updates i don't want to be disappointed! overall I just really want a new character to be introduced (Brewster looking at you) and another shop upgrade!!


----------



## QueenOpossum (Sep 23, 2020)

Bohemia said:


> I think it will be a fairly muted Autumn update.  We definitely know about mushrooms and maple leaves as the DIYs prove that.  We've also seen at least one new pathway.  Some pumpkins?


Mushrooms and Maple Leaves are already in the game, they wont be in an update. You could TT to November now and get them, or trade for them.


----------



## meggiewes (Sep 23, 2020)

I'm not going to expect anything except a Halloween update. I dont want to get excited only to be disappointed. I would rather just look forward to Halloween with Jack. 

Honestly, I dont even think we will get the pumpkin or spooky furniture sets back anyway. Even that feels like it would be too much to ask for with this game. 

Of course, I would really enjoy being wrong.


----------



## tajikey (Sep 23, 2020)

I wonder if they'll do a pumpkin patch on Harvey's Island. That'd be pretty cool.


----------



## Aurita (Sep 23, 2020)

zumhaus said:


> Ditto on not expecting much, but...oh, dang. I'd sad-laugh so hard if we got Bunny Day 2.0 out of Halloween.
> 
> My one guess/prediction is that the Sweets set will return as a DIY set using candy, judging from the return of the Mermaid set as DIY.


My heart will explode if the sweets set came back !! It’s one of my favs and I want it back so bad  I’m hoping you’re right!


----------



## Monokuma73 (Sep 23, 2020)

meggiewes said:


> I'm not going to expect anything except a Halloween update. I dont want to get excited only to be disappointed. I would rather just look forward to Halloween with Jack.
> 
> Honestly, I dont even think we will get the pumpkin or spooky furniture sets back anyway. Even that feels like it would be too much to ask for with this game.
> 
> Of course, I would really enjoy being wrong.



Jack is quite realistic and may be included in fall update. He matches with "Halloween theme". I never played as much as I wanted in previous AC games and never had a chance to experience Halloween so I'm not even sure how pumpkins been implemented, as a plants or maybe just been found on the ground, just for pickup. As this is the world of fantasy, we don't need to stick in 100% to reality and pumpkins could be on the trees, instead of native fruits in this particular day (why not?).

I think Nintendo should give something big (bigger), not necessary now, before Halloween, but before Christmas, big update could be really tempting for new / undecided customers. In my opinion it's too early to finish this game and not to use opportunity to make some more money.


----------



## meggiewes (Sep 23, 2020)

Monokuma73 said:


> Jack is quite realistic and may be included in fall update. He matches with "Halloween theme". I never played as much as I wanted in previous AC games and never had a chance to experience Halloween so I'm not even sure how pumpkins been implemented, as a plants or maybe just been found on the ground, just for pickup. As this is the world of fantasy, we don't need to stick in 100% to reality and pumpkins could be on the trees, instead of native fruits in this particular day (why not?).
> 
> I think Nintendo should give something big (bigger), not necessary now, before Halloween, but before Christmas, big update could be really tempting for new / undecided customers. In my opinion it's too early to finish this game and not to use opportunity to make some more money.



I agree with you. They should give us something big and hefty since they had basically been doing a monthly update. I do think we should get Brewster and more furniture, a store upgrade, and maybe opportunities for Leif, Kicks, and Label to get their own shopping sections or stores. Lyle still needs to come back. There is still Katrina (who would be perfect as a traveler), Copper and Booker, and Tortimer Island. There should be one last upgrade to the museum to give us more exhibit rooms to decorate. 

I just don't believe that they will actually give us anything like that. So, I'm just expecting a small holiday update to get us excited for Halloween.


----------



## eko (Sep 23, 2020)

Definitely wishing for more furniture, especially spooky/autumn themed!


----------



## Agaphea23 (Sep 23, 2020)

I am quite excited about this too and hope it is a very large update. Though, It would be nice if they came out with some new furniture or a theme for like a dark forest or swamp setting, also pumpkins and Brewster  [I will not hold my breath for cooking/farming  but I would definitely not complain if they did add that in too], I will try [very much try] to keep my expectations to a minimum. 

Nevertheless , I am just going to be happy with whatever autumn stuff they come out with because it is Autumn and that is good enough for me...[for now]


----------



## Insulaire (Sep 23, 2020)

While new furniture would be awesome, I’m not sure I understand why that’s topping so many wishlists— I’d much rather have new tasks and goals with Brewster and crops. For me, furniture would be fun for like five minutes and then it’s on to the next thing


----------



## xChives (Sep 23, 2020)

Insulaire said:


> While new furniture would be awesome, I’m not sure I understand why that’s topping so many wishlists— I’d much rather have new tasks and goals with Brewster and crops. For me, furniture would be fun for like five minutes and then it’s on to the next thing



Our pool of furniture is fairly limited right now compared to others in the series. On top of that, if your island is spooky themed like mine, we’ve been eager for this update so we can have more options to create “darker” areas other than the go-to upbeat fairy/cottagecore themes.

Other than furniture, I would love Brewster’s Cafe to come back so I can finally occupy the giant beach space I’ve had set aside for it!


----------



## Insulaire (Sep 23, 2020)

If I am sure of anything in this world, it’s that The Roost will appear in the museum and not as a separate building. I’d personally love a new building, but I don’t think it’ll happen.


----------



## Sheep Villager (Sep 23, 2020)

Monokuma73 said:


> As far as I remember, we may expect two updates - fall and winter.
> I presume, it will be related to the Halloween somehow and what I realistically may expect is:





Monokuma73 said:


> Seasonal event (including mini-game hosted in Halloween day)​
> One new character​
> Some crafting recipes​
> Special drops from trees or balloons​
> ...




Where would the harvest festival fall if we only get a winter + fall update this year?

Wouldn't it make more sense to have another two part update for fall, one for halloween and one for harvest? I remember the turkey NPC being in the graphic they showed for the free update plans.​


----------



## Corrie (Sep 23, 2020)

Insulaire said:


> While new furniture would be awesome, I’m not sure I understand why that’s topping so many wishlists— I’d much rather have new tasks and goals with Brewster and crops. For me, furniture would be fun for like five minutes and then it’s on to the next thing


I agree. Realistically speaking based on Easter, Bug/Fish and the Mermaid series, I bet we'll be getting spoopy furniture.
I just hope there's more than a furniture event. I get bored with that type of thing.


----------



## Dunquixote (Sep 23, 2020)

Insulaire said:


> While new furniture would be awesome, I’m not sure I understand why that’s topping so many wishlists— I’d much rather have new tasks and goals with Brewster and crops. For me, furniture would be fun for like five minutes and then it’s on to the next thing



For me it’s because the furniture and decorating is my favorite part of the game. I love collecting furniture and I love to decorate. The tasks and chores are fun too, but I have more fun decorating, collecting & making things. It’s hard for me to get inspired and use what is currently available in the game. Everything that I have been trying to make now has ended up looking up the same as other ideas, and I have been in a slump. I’ve been playing a little less but if there were new furniture or diys to collect, I think that would be the push I need to play more.


----------



## Corrie (Sep 23, 2020)

Dunquixote said:


> For me it’s because the furniture and decorating is my favorite part of the game. I love collecting furniture and I love to decorate. The tasks and chores are fun too, but I have more fun decorating, collecting & making things. It’s hard for me to get inspired and use what is currently available in the game. Everything that I have been trying to make now has ended up looking up the same as other ideas, and I have been in a slump. I’ve been playing a little less but if there were new furniture or diys to collect, I think that would be the push I need to play more.



I hate how the new diys are randomized. I didn't get a single cherry blossom diy and that was definitely a bummer. This time I'm having trouble getting the fall diys so I've given up and just buy them off people here. I wish Nintendo made it a bit easier for us to get the new diys. I guess that's a way to get us to buy Nintendo Online in order to trade with people.


----------



## Pikabun (Sep 23, 2020)

I cant wait for new items and festive theme.


----------



## Shinjukuwu (Sep 23, 2020)

My main wish apart from the usual Hallowe'en related stuff (which I love) is Brewster having his own cafê like New Leaf


----------



## Coolio15 (Sep 23, 2020)

Like many, I hoping for Brewster and his cafe to finally be added in this update. I have a big space in my main "town" area where I've been planning to place any post-update buildings that are added and its started to crease me everytime I walk through it and there's STILL no cafe to put in that spot   
Looking forward to Halloween and (hopefully) other fall-themed events nonetheless.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 23, 2020)

I have a spot that’s perfect for the Roost if they make it a standalone feature. I honestly would prefer to have it in the museum, however.


----------



## k e r f u f f l e (Sep 23, 2020)

It better be super awesome! I'm prepared for Nintendo to dish out the goods.

_give me brewster back or so help me-_


----------



## heaven. (Sep 23, 2020)

I'm expecting Jack + Halloween themed items at the very least. I really hope we get a variation on the spooky series, candy, & costumes/pumpkin heads. As many others have said, Brewster + the Roost (as well as gyroids) returning would be a lovely surprise but I don't want to get my hopes up too high.


----------



## Dunquixote (Sep 23, 2020)

As much as I’m hoping for new furniture or diys, to keep my disappointment low, I have lowered my expectation to one new diy and maybe a some consumable candy, two halloween decorative items under the season part of the shopping app and several hand held items.

	Post automatically merged: Sep 23, 2020

seasonal* and maybe a few new masks


----------



## Bluebellie (Sep 23, 2020)

Dunquixote said:


> As much as I’m hoping for new furniture or diys, to keep my disappointment low, I have lowered my expectation to one new diy and maybe a some consumable candy, two halloween decorative items under the season part of the shopping app and several hand held items.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Sep 23, 2020
> 
> seasonal* and maybe a few new masks


If that’s all we get, I think I’ll cry. I’m hoping for dead trees, pumpkins heads, some candy, gyroids and the spooky set  
Maybe some new items too.


----------



## Dunquixote (Sep 23, 2020)

I had my hopes up for something good with the fireworks update and I ended up being quite disappointed with it. So i’m trying my best not to do that again otherwise, I’ll probably end up taking a break from this game.


----------



## Raz (Sep 24, 2020)

You know what I want (besides The Roost)? 

More fruit juice. We have a diy for coconut juice, but not for the other fruits, and everytime I see a villager drinking something, I can't help but think Nintendo just forgot to add the recipes to make them. The villagers also eat sandwiches and they have something that kinda looks like soup, I guess? These would be a cool addition, especially for people who like their outdoor cafes and such. 

And please, we definitely need more furniture.


----------



## Insulaire (Sep 24, 2020)

I'm telling y'all, you gotta dream big. There's nothing happening in October outside of the question mark update. Silence so far for September. They're waiting, lurking, ready to strike. They're gonna wow us. One part razzle. One part dazzle. We will be shook. 

...I choose to believe this and will not be talking to clouds on a sunny day on this matter.


----------



## Rosch (Sep 24, 2020)

I'm honestly expecting it to be announced between today and Friday. Or latest could be Sep 28th.

For reference:

*Earth Day* - Announced April 21. Released April 23.
*Summer Wave 1* - Announced June 25. Released July 3.
*Summer Wave 2* - Announced July 28. Released July 30.

Now, here are some of the October events from previous games:

*Harvest Moon Festival.* This occurs mostly during September in previous games. But we have the Moon Rug seasonal item. This is probably it.
*Flea Market.* It was absent in New Leaf because it was replaced by Re-Tail. But we don't have Re-Tail anymore.
*Acorn Festival.* This one feels unlikely considering the acorns can be gathered already and the Mushroom DIYs are obtained from balloons. It would interesting to have Cornimer in some way though.

As for what could possibly be included in this update:

Halloween is a given, and it's obviously going to be a week-long event now.
The rumored farming and cooking features might be included since autumn is known for being the harvest season.
Brewster and Gyroids would be really appreciated to have already. It's been 6 months now, Nintendo.
But they might probably split this again into two.


----------



## Bluebellie (Sep 24, 2020)

Rosch said:


> I'm honestly expecting it to be announced between today and Friday. Or latest could be Sep 28th.
> 
> For reference:
> 
> ...


The cooking seems more like a November update though. Would be too much to include for the Halloween update. 
*crossing fingers for dead trees and gyroids though*


----------



## jasa11 (Sep 24, 2020)

Rosch said:


> I'm honestly expecting it to be announced between today and Friday. Or latest could be Sep 28th.
> 
> For reference:
> 
> ...


its dropping today 100% as the bunny day vid dropped on thursday, then next update followed on a tuesday, then thursday and last vid came on a tuesday. Its how they release these vids


----------



## Monokuma73 (Sep 24, 2020)

meggiewes said:


> I agree with you. They should give us something big and hefty since they had basically been doing a monthly update. I do think we should get Brewster and more furniture, a store upgrade, and maybe opportunities for Leif, Kicks, and Label to get their own shopping sections or stores. Lyle still needs to come back. There is still Katrina (who would be perfect as a traveler), Copper and Booker, and Tortimer Island. There should be one last upgrade to the museum to give us more exhibit rooms to decorate.
> 
> I just don't believe that they will actually give us anything like that. So, I'm just expecting a small holiday update to get us excited for Halloween.



We may want something, we may hope they will implement as much as we want, but we still don't know yet what may happens. I really want many features from almost all of the AC games and make ACNH the best AC ever with no reason to come back to other... but only one question I may ask myself: "Is it realistic?".
As I previously said, I don't particularly believe Tortimer Island may come back, there are two reasons:
1. All mini-games being hosted on main island.
2. We may travel to Mystery Islands.




Sheep Villager said:


> Where would the harvest festival fall if we only get a winter + fall update this year?
> 
> Wouldn't it make more sense to have another two part update for fall, one for halloween and one for harvest? I remember the turkey NPC being in the graphic they showed for the free update plans.​



Everything for now it's just a pure assumption, we don't know for sure. We may express our expectation, wishes, share with others, but we not even sure if anyone from Nintendo ever visited this forum or reading what AC community wishes.




Dunquixote said:


> For me it’s because the furniture and decorating is my favorite part of the game. I love collecting furniture and I love to decorate. The tasks and chores are fun too, but I have more fun decorating, collecting & making things. It’s hard for me to get inspired and use what is currently available in the game. Everything that I have been trying to make now has ended up looking up the same as other ideas, and I have been in a slump. I’ve been playing a little less but if there were new furniture or diys to collect, I think that would be the push I need to play more.



Maybe it's time for a small changes? Maybe different approach? Maybe different collections, mixing different ways? Maybe it's time to move forward a bit and do something else... But, if you really love furnitures and decorating, you may have up to 8 profiles and probably each profile could have own house. Try to imagine, how many new possibilities you will have, same island, new interiors.


----------



## Dunquixote (Sep 24, 2020)

Monokuma73 said:


> We may want something, we may hope they will implement as much as we want, but we still don't know yet what may happens. I really want many features from almost all of the AC games and make ACNH the best AC ever with no reason to come back to other... but only one question I may ask myself: "Is it realistic?".
> As I previously said, I don't particularly believe Tortimer Island may come back, there are two reasons:
> 1. All mini-games being hosted on main island.
> 2. We may travel to Mystery Islands.
> ...



Sorry. I wasn’t trying to complain or be dramatic; just explaining why my expectations are really low.  I’m far from being burnt out and am still enjoying the game . I’d just like some more furniture. I’m not saying everyone else has to want furniture either. I was just saying what appeals to me . My apologies if my last post sounded whiney or inconsiderate of other people’s opinions.


----------



## Monokuma73 (Sep 24, 2020)

Dunquixote said:


> Sorry. I wasn’t trying to complain or be dramatic; just explaining why my expectations are really low.  I’m far from being burnt out and am still enjoying the game . I’d just like some more furniture. I’m not saying everyone else has to want furniture either. I was just saying what appeals to me . My apologies if my last post sounded whiney or inconsiderate of other people’s opinions.



No, no... there's no reason to be sorry. You have your expectations, your wishes and this is perfectly fine. I'm not trying to criticise whatever you may want, any of your dreams or visions of future updates. I'm just expressing my thoughts and want to discuss with all of you whilst waiting for update.
Many features could come back to ACNH as updates, but if they will come back or not, question is unanswered yet.

I personally would like to have something for "night live", like mentioned before Club LOL. It shouldn't be hard to implemented because all dialogues / phrases / events / rules are ready and some may remember from AC:NL. But despite the fact "I WANT", I can see in what condition K.K. is performing, what the rules of his performing are and what I can see, there's no future for such a club. 
When new floor in museum is being open, we can see there's no place for new floor (above), no place for underground floor like cafe - it looks like closed and final concept.
I may ask myself: "why?" Obviously I can be wrong, but...

2001 - first version of Animal Crossing has been released, maybe Nintendo is planning to release old-new version 20 years later?
Many people likes ACNL and if we will look at following video:




we can clearly see Animal Crossing: amiibo Festival has been build on semi-ACNL engine, but in better resolution, with nice looking textures. After big success of ACNH, maybe Nintendo planning for future release ACNL HD version?
If I could share my idea, if I would be deciding what to do next, I will merge ACNL with HHD as one game, convert it to HD and sell it, not earlier than the fall of 2021. I know, if something like this could be reality, I would buy this product for Nintendo Switch... but maybe this idea for many is complete failure... I don't know.

But... dreams over, now we have ACNH, update is around the corner, so patiently (or not) we shall wait for this update, and if it will be not enough for us, wait for winter update.


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Sep 24, 2020)

Dunquixote said:


> Sorry. I wasn’t trying to complain or be dramatic; just explaining why my expectations are really low.  I’m far from being burnt out and am still enjoying the game . I’d just like some more furniture. I’m not saying everyone else has to want furniture either. I was just saying what appeals to me . My apologies if my last post sounded whiney or inconsiderate of other people’s opinions.



My expectations are super low as well xD I don't want to get them up too high because then if the update doesn't meet them, I will just be disappointed and not want to play. 

What I would really personally love is for Brewster to make a comeback and for some of the amazing furniture items that we had in ACNL to also come back as well. But like I said- Low expectations.


----------



## jasa11 (Sep 24, 2020)

Looks like its not today.. damn, it would all make sense if it was today


----------



## Nefarious (Sep 24, 2020)

Around what time are these trailers usually announced?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 24, 2020)

NefariousKing said:


> Around what time are these trailers usually announced?


Usually between 8 and 11 AM where I’m at (CST)


----------



## Mick (Sep 24, 2020)

Insulaire said:


> I'm telling y'all, you gotta dream big. There's nothing happening in October outside of the question mark update. Silence so far for September. They're waiting, lurking, ready to strike. They're gonna wow us. One part razzle. One part dazzle. We will be shook.
> 
> ...I choose to believe this and will not be talking to clouds on a sunny day on this matter.



I'll try not to be a cloud here: I just really hope you're right. That sounds exciting.


----------



## Nefarious (Sep 24, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Usually between 8 and 11 AM where I’m at (CST)



Thank you! If it is dropping today, we still have a couple of hours. Hope it happens.


----------



## Bcat (Sep 24, 2020)

Let’s gooooooooo farming  

I’m getting bored with my island and desperately need more to do.


----------



## Bluebellie (Sep 24, 2020)

Ahhhhh where’s the update?


----------



## jasa11 (Sep 24, 2020)

Didnt all the vids drop at 2pm uk time? Yeah I dont think its coming this week at all, which makes 0 sense


----------



## Bluebellie (Sep 24, 2020)

jasa11 said:


> Didnt all the vids drop at 2pm uk time? Yeah I dont think its coming this week at all, which makes 0 sense


*My disappointment is immeasurable and my day is ruined.*


----------



## bebebese (Sep 24, 2020)

jasa11 said:


> Didnt all the vids drop at 2pm uk time? Yeah I dont think its coming this week at all, which makes 0 sense



I know there's been a Tuesday/Thursday pattern, but I think they also like to leave it as long as possible, lol. We'll probably see a trailer next Tuesday (29th), with the update going live on Thursday (1st).

...which is kind of odd... you'd think they'd drop the trailers early to build hype? Eh. They could drop it tomorrow for all I know.


----------



## jasa11 (Sep 24, 2020)

bebebese said:


> I know there's been a Tuesday/Thursday pattern, but I think they also like to leave it as long as possible, lol. We'll probably see a trailer next Tuesday (29th), with the update going live on Thursday (1st).
> 
> ...which is kind of odd... you'd think they'd drop the trailers early to build hype? Eh. They could drop it tomorrow for all I know.


I thought it was gon be today cause the order of days they released the vids is thursday, tuesday, thursday, tuesday and now it should be on a thursday but guess not. My guess now is on the 29th which prob means they have no order and its all just a coincidence


----------



## Solio (Sep 24, 2020)

This is the problem with statements such as "around the corner". It's not precise and has a different meaning depending on the context or one's personal definition.
A few hours? Days? Weeks? A decade? Or is it down the street? Or around the literal corner over there?
I don't like vague terms like that. They only cause trouble.


----------



## LuchaSloth (Sep 24, 2020)

It will probably be October 1st...with the proverbial "corner" being the change of month.


----------



## beehumcrossing (Sep 24, 2020)

Insulaire said:


> I am ready for Nintendo to drop an atom bomb of an update on us: Brewster, farming, Nook’s Cranny update, optional extra villagers, etc. Gotta have Faith!!


If they don’t add Brewster I’m going to scream.

_i also really want those other things too, i need more villagers _

	Post automatically merged: Sep 24, 2020



bebebese said:


> I'm trying to keep my expectations low but if halloween is bunny day 2.0 then I hope that the spooky series gets the same update as the egg series did


If it’s Bunny Day 2.0 I’m going to be so mad 

	Post automatically merged: Sep 24, 2020



psiJordan said:


> If Brewster comes, would you rather have him be part of the museum or a whole new building?
> I would say a new building, so then I can decorate the outside like a little outdoor cafe


i hope we can choose! I want the new building but on some islands that wouldn’t work y’know ️


----------



## psiJordan (Sep 24, 2020)

I think people forget that Bunny Day was basically the same as it was in New Leaf, just that Zipper gives DIYs instead a furniture. So I’m sure it’s safe to assume Halloween will be the same but candy is a crafting material for the furniture too


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 24, 2020)

psiJordan said:


> I think people forget that Bunny Day was basically the same as it was in New Leaf, just that Zipper gives DIYs instead a furniture. So I’m sure it’s safe to assume Halloween will be the same but candy is a crafting material for the furniture too


That’s exactly what I’m thinking! I’m hoping they take a note from bunny day and we can craft costumes via candy, rather than betting on Able Sisters RNG.


----------



## Jaco (Sep 24, 2020)

I'd be content with Jack, a Halloween set (or two), and some sort of permanent feature like Brewster, farming, Katrina etc.

I'm a little worried it will just be a smaller version of Bunny Day


----------



## beehumcrossing (Sep 24, 2020)

Monokuma73 said:


> Obviously I can be wrong, but trying to analyse and compare ACNH to older games, including ACNL there's no place for old ideas.
> Examples:
> 
> System of dialogues / friendship (known from ACNL). This time we have something different, finished and there's no place for coming back to previous one.
> ...




I think that Brewster is still a possibility, because they did add the art gallery, right? They could also add a new building ️ 
People have been wanting Brewster for a while, that’s probably one of the more likely items to come back


----------



## Dim (Sep 24, 2020)

If they don't bring gyroids back this time (especially for halloween) I'm gonna be so upset... :[


----------



## ams (Sep 24, 2020)

Spooky decorations and pumpkin spice lattes at the Roost pleeeaaassseeee


----------



## trashpedia (Sep 24, 2020)

Okay so I'm hoping it's a really good update that will make me want to check my island a bit more frequently like the Roost and farming because right now, it's feeling really bland right now with nothing to do.


----------



## John Wick (Sep 24, 2020)

I just want the NL items back above all else.

I would choose items over Brewster any day.
It was just coffee.


----------



## Xeleron (Sep 24, 2020)

I know a lot of players aren't expecting a lot with this new update, but I am really hoping that it brings enough to the game that it will make me want to play it more often. I know I already got my moneys worth of play time, but I just find it so tedious and kinda boring right now, so hopefully this update will provide some new content!  

I'm really hoping they include Jack in NH, I only played WW as a kid and he wasn't part of that game .-.


----------



## Peach_Jam (Sep 24, 2020)

any day now ;;-;; 
cmon Nintendo it's about time ~


----------



## John Wick (Sep 24, 2020)

No more DIY's.
I'm sick of crafting and scrolling the endless garbage.


----------



## psiJordan (Sep 24, 2020)

Well that’s like one of the main parts of the game now, so I’d say there’s no question if there will be Halloween recipes

I really want the pumpkin hats back tho, I never realized how much I missed them until like this week lol


----------



## meggiewes (Sep 24, 2020)

I personally would love it if they released more DIYs and minigames. I'm really hoping we see The Roost this year with a couple of minigames about delivering or making coffee. Plus we could earn materials for a whole set of Brewster-themed stuff. 

Of course, I'm still gunning for Brewster pairing up with Rwen- a shy female pidgeon with a love for high tea and bubble tea that lets you make tea for guests to earn special teahouse related items. The perfect compliment for our favorite coffee bird. But, that is a longshot pipe dream and really the long way of saying that I would love to carry around a bubble tea in Animal Crossing like we can a take out coffee.


----------



## KittenNoir (Sep 24, 2020)

I keep looking online to see anything new about the update and nope nothing. I just keep seeing posts about pocket camp Halloween items and it makes me sad cause I want that kind of stuff for New Horizons


----------



## saucySheep (Sep 24, 2020)

i am going to say a cuss word if there is nothing about the fall update within a week

anyone else feel this way lol


----------



## Jessi (Sep 24, 2020)

Me! I'm kinda wondering when they're gonna announce it myself. If they even have one planned


----------



## saucySheep (Sep 24, 2020)

Jessi said:


> Me! I'm kinda wondering when they're gonna announce it myself. If they even have one planned


they said some garbage about it being "around the corner!" _how far down the hall is this said corner _sorry lol 

i just want brewster honestly im going to be outraged if he's not there

	Post automatically merged: Sep 24, 2020

who in the frik moved it


----------



## Jhine7 (Sep 24, 2020)

Seems like most announcements from Nintendo occurs on Tuesday and Thursdays. Since nothing came today, I'm going to guess that the announcement will come next Tuesday. Hoping I'm wrong and wake up to an announcement tomorrow though!

Can't wait to see all the exciting autumn activities to go and do!


----------



## psiJordan (Sep 24, 2020)

nicer furniture would be nice, but I kinda think the Pocket Camp furniture is a little over the top and doesn’t fit the NH vibe tbh... some of it is good tho


----------



## Eureka (Sep 24, 2020)

I'm so excited for the update, it makes the wait very difficult 

I just hope we get a lot of new content to enjoy!


----------



## jasa11 (Sep 25, 2020)

ITS COMIN TODAY, PRIVATE VIDEO


----------



## Khaelis (Sep 25, 2020)

September 30th. Late November for next title update.


----------



## N a t (Sep 25, 2020)

Wasn't sure if this was posted yet but the update got a trailer! I am so unbelievably HYPE.


----------

